# This years selectiffs GSD



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcrr73_bob-a-armissan_sport


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

jeff, IDK if that's good or bad, but it reminds me of why i initially wanted to get into ring sports. i'll look at it again tomorrow and list the questions i have on the performance.

meanwhile, i look forward to "critiques" from people a lot more knowledgeable than i am ...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

377 out of 400. Very little to critique. : )


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

What a nice dog. He has the coolest name too 'bob'


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

DARN cool name! :wink:


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for posting that link Jeff! Refreshing to see a working GSD do the work just the way it's supposed to be done.

On a side note...
Still hard for this old traditionalist to get used to the new rules though... 

I did like the outs on a non-static decoy during the escort though!

Evidently there seems to be only one Esquive type now days: Lateral.
WTF is up with that? That seems to be all I see anymore... Pathetic, robotic and BORING.

Anyway, Thanks again!

Tim


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Some sort of safety issue. You know, the clumsy ones trying to do what the talented ones are doing.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Julie Blanding said:


> What a nice dog. He has the coolest name too 'bob'


great for spelling it backwards and calling him to come that way...


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcrr73_bob-a-armissan_sport


Thank you VERY MUCH for the link, Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Be careful Olga, the obsession gets worse. While you are on dailymotion, check out APBATS channel


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

Do you mean Ulko and other GSD's video? http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3ghrk_championnat-ring-franche-comte-ulko Thank you, apbat is very popular among those who have a Ring Sport GSD.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> 377 out of 400. Very little to critique. : )


 
so, in the interest of me learning maybe just a little, let's go backward: where did he lose points? 

BTW, i loved the first image in the OG, where he's just laid back with his basket. but that's just me--thought it was a great pic...


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Would he have lost points for comming off his first bite and rebiting?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, unless it is NARA and you are good friends with the judge. LOL


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

come ON jeff, help me out here! 

he lost 23 points,"some" for coming off the first bite, but where else? did he lose some on the broad jump when he hit the last (IDK) barrier? (i know that's not what it's called, but you'll know what i mean. i hope).

this is what i noticed: the palisade seemed difficult for him, and it looked ike he'd been severely corrected in training in a couple of places, just from his body language, even though he performed the excercise correctly (?). 

again,this isn't meant as dissing the dog, just for my own learning.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What I want you to do is grab the rules for FR off of the web, and look at the exercises AND the rules, and then tell me. It is something I am working on as well.

I work on Mondio rules, and I am not as good at them as I would like to be. However, if you look at the rules as you look at the dog doing the exercises, you will figure it out real quick.

Look at the escort. How many meters did the decoy get ? (each step or so)

That is your hint. LOL


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

AS IF i don't have enough homework...i'll do it and get back to you--probly about the time we meet up at carol's.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is a higher scoring dog, oddly enough, with a very famous handler, or so I am told.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcow9q_cooper-a-vierzon_sport

Same breeder as Esko. However, too many pictures, so I wonder how much influence this guy has. He lost 8 point something points. I would have loved to see the video. Precious the tall decoy was a little frustrated on his escort. Good training on the dog from what I could see there, but not much effort from Precious. LOL

Uhla, this dogs mother, is my dogs grandmother. She is the one I wanted a pup out of from the breeding with Sarco that didn't take.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Man, Jeff, a dog like that makes for a good day for everyone on the field! Awesome... As a decoy, I liked nothing more than a dog to prove it's worthy of the title. Despite the punishment you usually take from a dog like that, that is FUN!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

AND they come in strange shapes as well. 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcjmk2_boy-a-vierzon_sport

I think he might bite hard. : )


----------

